# Problème de détéction de clé USB



## Juju2707 (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si certains on eu le même probleme que moi et on réussi a le résoudre.

Voila le problème, depuis quelques jours j'ai des soucis de détéction de ma clé USB. En effet si je démarre le macbook avec la clé tout vas bien, mais lorsque que je la déconnecte et que je veux la rebrancher quelques minutes plus tard (environ cinq) OS X ne la monte pas et elle n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disques :mouais:.

J'ai essayer avec des clé usb différentes et toujours le même résultat. Par contre avec les autres périphériques je n'ai aucun problème (Iphone) .

Est ce que quelqu'un connait une solution a mon problème ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2009)

bonjour

et qu'est ce que tu entends par  " lorsque je la déconnecte"?

  il faut toujours  ejecter une clef USB  avant de la débrancher physiquement
sinon c'est de la manip dite de  débranchement  sauvage et parfois ca a les conséquences que tu indiques
(et d'autres..)


----------



## Juju2707 (25 Août 2009)

J'ejecte toujours proprement mes disques amovibles et disques durs externes.

J'ai reformater ma clé et ça n'a rien changé non plus.

Je ne comprend pas. 

Si tu as une autre solution....

Sinon je vais attendre 10.6 pour voir.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2009)

on ne sait rien de ton matosse et de tes habitudes
ici il y a plusieurs autres pistes
- gestion de l'USB bancale par la session ou l'OS
- souci avec la prise USB ou un element materiel 

donc l'usuel
- tester via un autre compte utilisateur
réparer les autorisations , verifier les volumes ( réparer au besoin)
charger la combo update leopard
permuter les prises USB

(eventuellement reset PRAM et CMU-PMU)


----------



## Juju2707 (26 Août 2009)

Salut Pascal,

Ma config est un MacBook unibody Intel core 2 duo de 2,4 Ghz avec 4 gigas de ram.
La version OS est 10.5.8.

Je pense déjà que l'on peut exclure la défaillance du matériel puisque je n'ai ce problème qu'avec les disques amovibles ( USB et disque durs externes).

Sinon peux-tu m'expliquer comment faire un reset de PRAM et CMU-PMU et les autres manipulations que tu as proposées ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2009)

je te trouve bien rapide pour exclure le souci matériel puisque justement tu as ce souci avec tes USB

il est encore bien trop tôt pour savoir

reset PMU-CMU ( nom variable selon machines) est propre à chaque machine, voire doc Apple sur ton modele

reset pram ( dans toutes les FAQ)
exemple
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html

ceci dit
2 rappels

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application

-------
Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------

